# Composers you recently have discovered



## pendereckiobsessed

So in your recent classical listening experience, which composers have you recently discovered their music?

I have recently discovered
Scelsi 
A few of his works are:





and






and of course other works.

*Post some youtube videos of composers you have recently discovered!*


----------



## quack

Scelsi is great 

I recently heard Osvaldas Balakauskas a contemporary Lithuanian composer. He is kind of postmodern I suppose, I can hear baroque, late romantic and minimalism like influences I think. There's not a lot of his stuff out there but here's two.


----------



## Art Rock

Swiss late romantic composer Hans Huber.






More YouTube available here.


----------



## EricABQ

Catoire. I recently downloaded an album of his work played by Hamelin. 

Very enjoyable.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The last couple of composers whose works was hitherto unknown to me before a couple of impulse purchases were Humphrey Searle and Nikolai Roslavets. There isn't much available of either composer: Searle because of general apathy and neglect and Roslavets became he became a victim of the Soviet Union's damnatio memoriae policy due to his early Futurist tendencies - only recently have some of his suppressed or unheard works started to be realised from papers which had to be hidden for many years (and many other manuscripts/scores were confiscated and/or destroyed).


----------



## maestro267

Alfredo Casella. I love his Symphony No. 2 in C minor. Some really dramatic and turbulent music throughout the work, and the whole culminates in a massive C major climax (with organ and bells) that doesn't quite reach the heights of Mahler 2, but comes pretty close.


----------



## Ravndal

Eyvind Alnæs


----------



## Andreas

My two most recent discoveries were Josquin Desprez and Valentin Silvestrov.


----------



## kitaro

Gabriel Faure: Amazing melodies (Après un rêve, le Papillon et La Fleur, ...)


----------



## Oliver

Wagner and Bruckner. Got into Bruckners 4th and 9th, and Wagner's Tristan and Ring cycle.


----------



## Igneous01

Kosenko - Recently heard his Passacaglia from the youtube suggestion, and was blown away:





Then there is Godowsky - Passacaglia on Schuberts Unfinished Symphony


----------



## Guest

Ivan Fedele--his Piano Concerto:


----------



## millionrainbows

George Perle.


----------



## clavichorder

I recently discovered a fresh appreciation for John Adams. The catalyst was hearing Harmonielehre live, which is not a work I recalled having listened to.


----------



## etkearne

I have recently discovered Darius Milhaud which has been an exciting find for sure.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Joachim Raff hasn't been that recent, got into him last winter, but in my overall musical past he is recent. I listen to a few more works by him here and there, namely orchestral works. Raff is _wonderful _with the woodwinds. 

As for a single work, I've recently discovered how beautiful _Spem in Alium_ by Thomas Tallis really is, although I've known it by name for several years. I'm writing a research paper on it for Music History, I learned a ton.


----------



## Ravndal

Just started listening to Kuhlau. This one is amazing


----------



## clavichorder

Ravndal said:


> Just started listening to Kuhlau. This one is amazing


Kuhlau is a really fine composer. My high opinion rests on the fact that once when listening to the radio, I was hearing a chamber piece of his without knowing who it was. My initial thoughts were of some sort of sucessor to or contemporary Beethoven, and I thought of Hummel, but I knew something was different, there was more purpose to the notes but the main themes were just as good. Weber was another thought, and Mendelssohn even came to mind. This composer was clearly more polished and focused than Hummel or Weber, and yet not as harmonically adventuresome as Mendelssohn. When Kuhlau was announced, I was delighted that such a polished and interesting work could be by a lesser known name like Kuhlau.


----------



## clavichorder

The chamber music of Brahms is giving me lots of music to listen to. I am eating it up. More Haydn string quartets are popping out of the wood work for the gems they are.


----------



## TrevBus

Goffredo Petrassi. 4 pieces on a Naxos recording.
Divertimento in C major
Partita
Quattro inni sacri
Coro di morti - madrigale drammatico

The last 2, according to the text on the are his most famous vocal and orch. works. Need to listin to this disc a few more times but after 1, enjoy.


----------



## cDeanSharon

I have recently discovered, and come to appreciate, William Boyce (1711-1779). This late Baroque English composer has been hailed as the "English Mozart" due to his penchant for playing by ear. I discovered him by listening to the local classical station while driving to work. His eight symphonies have completely captivated my attention and, after that initial sampling, I immediately looked up a recording of these works and purchased them on the very same day.









My recording was made in 1987 by Trevor Pinnock and the English Concert. It is definitely worth a quick Google search for a sample of this remarkable music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Even though Silvestrov isn't a new composer to me, I came back to his music from maybe a year or so break and I'm really enjoying his music much more this time around. Many here have probably seen my posts regarding this composer already though.  As I mentioned in one of my posts, I can't take too much of his music because it's so emotional for me. It's kind of like a hot fudge sundae. You would love to eat them every hour but you know you can't. I would say the work that has got to me the most was his masterful _Symphony No. 5_. Although it's a long length for a work that consists of nothing but slow movements, I found it to be such a compelling work. The other work I enjoyed a lot was _Metamusik_. I look forward to exploring this composer more in-depth.


----------



## Jobis

quack said:


> Scelsi is great
> 
> I recently heard Osvaldas Balakauskas a contemporary Lithuanian composer. He is kind of postmodern I suppose, I can hear baroque, late romantic and minimalism like influences I think. There's not a lot of his stuff out there but here's two.


This is fantastic!


----------



## hreichgott

Dobrinka Tabakova (I just made a composer guestbook for her).

Monteverdi - obviously I always knew OF Monteverdi, but he was like that painting in the hallway that one just walks by every day without really stopping to look. Actually listening to Monteverdi's music in a purposeful way is new to me, and I love it.

Peter Ablinger

Alexina Louie

Nielsen and Medtner - two more "well-known" names that were just not on my radar at all until this year. 

Gabriel Prokofiev

Ned Rorem


----------



## Novelette

In a way similar to Hreichgott's experience, I recently discovered for myself a well-known composer:

Carl Maria von Weber -- operas, two symphonies, piano works, clarinet concerti, piano concerti, etc.


----------



## Rehydration

Nikolai Kapustin.
http://cliburn.org/ondemand.html?__mr_id=66586
Listen from 43:30 or so.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rehydration said:


> Nikolai Kapustin.
> http://cliburn.org/ondemand.html?__mr_id=66586
> Listen from 43:30 or so.


This guy is just a joke.


----------



## Rehydration

Neo Romanza said:


> This guy is just a joke.


What do you mean?


----------



## TrevBus

Daniel Asia. 
Not a discovery as far as new to me but recently discovered that I like his music after repeated listnings. This composer has really grown on me. His 4 symphonies(I hear there is a 5th?) are very good but have now found his #3 mesmerizing. Gateways and the Piano Concerto are equally good. Took me awhile to get there but the journey to enjoying the music has been worth the time spent.


----------



## Cosmos

I discovered Rautavaara the other day. His music is outstanding (IMO)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Cosmos said:


> I discovered Rautavaara the other day. His music is outstanding (IMO)


Indeed. He's a great composer. Checkout his _Symphonies No. 7 & 8_ and the _Violin Concerto_. Outstanding works.


----------



## Celloman

Szymanowski. I especially like the 3rd symphony. Also Zemlinsky.


----------



## DrKilroy

Neo Romanza said:


> This guy is just a joke.


Huh? Kapustin is one of the most enjoyable, if not one of the best living composers. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Pantheon

I recently discovered Szymanowski's Stabat Mater and as a composer I have discovered John Adams (through Nixon In China).


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've recently bought a twin-disc set of Darius Milhaud, one of the major composers who had previously passed me by completely. On it are two piano concertos, a couple of shorter works for piano and orchestra, a concerto for harp and three of his more famous works, Le Carnaval d'Aix, La creation du mond and Le boeuf sur le toit. Although this set represents a minute portion of his voluminous output I'm already taken with the variety of moods that he creates and consequently I'm interested in further investigating his work. Any suggestions on where I should go next?


----------



## Neo Romanza

elgars ghost said:


> I've recently bought a twin-disc set of Darius Milhaud, one of the major composers who had previously passed me by completely. On it are two piano concertos, a couple of shorter works for piano and orchestra, a concerto for harp and three of his more famous works, Le Carnaval d'Aix, La creation du mond and Le boeuf sur le toit. Although this set represents a minute portion of his voluminous output I'm already taken with the variety of moods that he creates and consequently I'm interested in further investigating his work. Any suggestions on where I should go next?


Yes, that CPO set with Michael Korstick on piano and Alun Francis conducting is top-notch. Great music. Where to go next? The symphonies on CPO with, again, Alun Francis conducting:










From here, check out the recording of his violin concertos with Arabella Steinbacher:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Neo Romanza said:


> Yes, that CPO set with Michael Korstick on piano and Alun Francis conducting is top-notch. Great music. Where to go next? The symphonies on CPO with, again, Alun Francis conducting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From here, check out the recording of his violin concertos with Arabella Steinbacher:


Thanks for that, NR. Any chamber recommendations?


----------



## arpeggio

*Band junkie strikes*

I have both of the above recordings and concur.

I will make some recommendations that are off the beaten track.

One. He composed some fine wind chamber music. I have performed the _Le cheminee du roi Rene_ many times:









Two. He composed a few band works. The best is the _Suite Francaise_ that has become part of the repertoire. I have also performed this work many times. I have several recordings and my favorite is with Eugene Corporon conducting the Cincinnati Conservatory Wind Ensemble on the Klavier Label.









Three. I have always liked the _Suite Provencale_. It turns out I have several recordings of it as well. My favorite is with Munch and the Boston Symphony:









Four. One of his more adventuresome is _Les Choephores _. The recording I have is with Bernstein:


----------



## elgar's ghost

arpeggio said:


> I have both of the above recordings and concur.
> 
> I will make some recommendations that are off the beaten track.
> 
> One. He composed some fine wind chamber music. I have performed the _Le cheminee du roi Rene_ many times:
> 
> View attachment 20351
> 
> 
> Two. He composed a few band works. The best is the _Suite Francaise_ that has become part of the repertoire. I have also performed this work many times. I have several recordings and my favorite is with Eugene Corporon conducting the Cincinnati Conservatory Wind Ensemble on the Klavier Label.
> 
> View attachment 20352
> 
> 
> Three. I have always liked the _Suite Provencale_. It turns out I have several recordings of it as well. My favorite is with Munch and the Boston Symphony:
> 
> View attachment 20353
> 
> 
> Four. One of his more adventuresome is _Les Choephores _. The recording I have is with Bernstein:
> 
> View attachment 20354


Many thanks - definitely enough for me to think about.


----------



## Neo Romanza

elgars ghost said:


> Thanks for that, NR. Any chamber recommendations?


You're welcome. I can't say I've broke into Milhaud's chamber music yet. After four years, still absorbing his orchestral music.  Looks like Arpeggio has already given some recommendations, so that's always a good thing.


----------



## Weston

Alfred Schnittke had been on my radar for some time, but I finally got around to listening to an album of his 8th symphony. The piece "For Liverpool" from the same album came up on random play and left me riveted. I love the horns and other brass. I hope to explore a lot more of his work soon.


----------



## Guest

For Schnittke, I recommend his earleir Symphonies, the Concerto Grossos, and the two Cello Concertos, especially No.1.


----------



## aszkid

I've got lots of names to discover (in a more or less extent), due to my little experience in the world of classical music; Scriabin, Medtner, Stanchinsky, Prokofiev, Grieg, Shosto, Bartok, Ligeti, Messiaen, Berlioz, Ravel, Mosolov, Verdi, Bruckner, Scarlatti, Rach, and as always, more JS Bach. Never nuff Bach!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kontrapunctus said:


> For Schnittke, I recommend his earleir Symphonies, the Concerto Grossos, and the two Cello Concertos, especially No.1.


Yes indeedy - and I would unhesitatingly add to that the Piano Quintet (or the orchestral version which is called 'In Memoriam...', the Concerto for Viola and Orchestra and the Faust Cantata.


----------



## Feathers

Pettersson. I listened to his Symphony No. 7 today, and it was very interesting. Anyone got any recommendations on where to go from here?


----------



## Selby

elgars ghost said:


> Thanks for that, NR. Any chamber recommendations?


Check out his 6 Little Symphonies - all chamber symphonies, all fairly short - great stuff.
He also wrote a lot of string quartets, which I find hit and miss but I am enthusiastic about the third, which includes a soprano.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thank you very much indeed - if Milhaud can match my chum Hindemith then he's made a friend.

:tiphat:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Feathers said:


> Pettersson. I listened to his Symphony No. 7 today, and it was very interesting. Anyone got any recommendations on where to go from here?


Yes, _Symphony No. 6_, the Christian Lindberg/Norrkoping SO performance on BIS and then _Symphony No. 8_ with Thomas Sanderling on CPO and _Violin Concerto No. 2_ with Isabelle van Keulen (violin)/Thomas Dausgaard also on CPO.


----------



## Feathers

Neo Romanza said:


> Yes, _Symphony No. 6_, the Christian Lindberg/Norrkoping SO performance on BIS and then _Symphony No. 8_ with Thomas Sanderling on CPO and _Violin Concerto No. 2_ with Isabelle van Keulen (violin)/Thomas Dausgaard also on CPO.


Thanks NR! I will definitely check those out.


----------



## chrisco97

I would not say I have just now discovered them since I have heard a work or two from them before, but *Debussy* and *Scarlatti* both have blown me away. I love how almost nearly every single one of Debussy's pieces is similar to Beethoven's Sixth in the fact that it seems to paint a picture (or tell a story), and I am absolutely in love with what I have heard of Scarlatti's keyboard sonatas. Cannot wait to check out some more of his work.


----------



## Jobis

Julian Anderson is fantastic, recently discovered him.

What with the likes of him and many others it seems that britain and america are now the countries producing the key figures in modern classical music!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Jobis said:


> Julian Anderson is fantastic, recently discovered him.
> 
> What with the likes of him and many others it seems that britain and america are now the countries producing the key figures in modern classical music!


???? Ummm...what about Finland?


----------



## Jobis

Neo Romanza said:


> ???? Ummm...what about Finland?


Sorry, didn't really mean to exclude anyone, just meant that more so than before for britain and america.
:angel:


----------



## Ravndal

chrisco97 said:


> I would not say I have just now discovered them since I have heard a work or two from them before, but *Debussy* and *Scarlatti* both have blown me away. I love how almost nearly every single one of Debussy's pieces is similar to Beethoven's Sixth* in the fact that it seems to paint a picture (or tell a story)*, and I am absolutely in love with what I have heard of Scarlatti's keyboard sonatas. Cannot wait to check out some more of his work.


If you love that! Check this out


----------



## Neo Romanza

Jobis said:


> Sorry, didn't really mean to exclude anyone, just meant that more so than before for britain and america.
> :angel:


I see, well in this case, I agree!


----------



## Guest

I discovered Hovhaness today


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I discovered Borodin wrote a Requiem (sung in Latin) a few days ago. But it's not just any requiem, it's from the collaboration of paraphrases on "Chopsticks" that was done by a number of Russian buddies... why did Borodin choose to paraphrase Chopsticks into a Requiem? Beats me. I think you can blame Stokowski for it too though, partially, he's the one that made it into a big orchestral/vocal thing (Borodin didn't get around to adding the choir to the setting he made). It's one of the most bizarre ideas for a work I've heard.


----------



## kevink

Well I'm only 15, and 'discovered' Sibelius only this year. His music is really very wonderful, especially his 3rd Symphony. There's a certain playfulness, and confidence? It seems to live in a different dimension to all the music that I usually listen to, such as debussy, chopin, bach, beethoven, etc.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

kevink said:


> Well I'm only 15, and 'discovered' Sibelius only this year. His music is really very wonderful, especially his 3rd Symphony. There's a certain playfulness, and confidence? It seems to live in a different dimension to all the music that I usually listen to, such as debussy, chopin, bach, beethoven, etc.


I also discovered Sibelius this year, and yes! his music is wonderful.


----------



## realdealblues

Otto Nicolai. 

Apparently he didn't get a chance to write much, and it doesn't appear a lot of it has been recorded, but I recently heard some of the incidental music from what is apparently his best known work (an opera) The Merry Wives Of Windsor and found it pretty enjoyable.


----------



## poptart

I've made a few revelations recently, namely Rautavaara, Hovhaness and Atterberg. 

And Bartok. Don't know how I missed him for all those years.


----------



## aszkid

Arvo Pärt, because of There Will Be Blood. Fratres is quite interesting, haven't heard anything else yet.


----------



## TrevBus

Well, there is another but I actually discovered him last year. John Foulds. Another eastern music champion, whose use of mysticism was pretty essential to his works. Example; 'The Three Mantras' and 'The Song of Ram Dass'. Breathtaking(at least mine)music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

TrevBus said:


> Well, there is another but I actually discovered him last year. John Foulds. Another eastern music champion, whose use of mysticism was pretty essential to his works. Example; 'The Three Mantras' and 'The Song of Ram Dass'. Breathtaking(at least mine)music.


I need to give the two Oramo orchestral recordings of his music another spin or two. Yes, a fascinating composer to be sure.


----------



## Forte

Joachim Raff, one of the great Romantic composers during his time, who later faded into obscurity. Wrote some of the best program (and non-program) music out there, his style was like a cross between Mendelssohn and Brahms, and the latter came later - he might have well been influenced.
















Charles-Valentin Alkan, composer-pianist whose technical abilities on the piano rivaled Liszt, but who led a reclusive life leading to the relative obscurity of his music, which has only recently begun to improve.











Others include Leopold Godowsky (and not just his paraphrases of Chopin's etudes), Anton Rubinstein, Arnold Bax, and even Wilhelm Furtwängler.


----------



## Feathers

Ture Rangstrom. I've liked his Symphony No. 2 for a while, but I didn't realize his other symphonies were good too!


----------



## Novelette

I've recently discovered how good Czerny's symphonies are.

In a manner of speaking, I "discovered" a new kind of Czerny, one far more interesting than the creator of those insufferable [albeit very helpful!] etudes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I finally got around to discovering Ligeti. I probably wouldn't have appreciated him before now, but now, I really appreciate him.


----------



## TudorMihai

I have discovered quite a few new composers lately, but I would mention here Jesús Guridi. After hearing his _Sinfonia pyrenaica_ last night, which I found it to be amazing, I started to listen to more of his works. He's really a wonderful composer but sadly overlooked. It's a pity that his works are rarely performed outside of Spain.


----------



## Kat

Shostakovitch and Dvorak are the two I have discovered recently, meaning within the past year.


----------



## starthrower

Just getting into Luigi Nono.


----------



## Selby

starthrower said:


> Just getting into Luigi Nono.


Which pieces have your attention?


----------



## TrevBus

The beauty of this thread, is that Discovery is never ending. For me, I find new works and composers, either completely unkown to me or have never heard every day. At my retirement, my two greatest passions are reading and listning to music. So, I have time to discover.
I have already mentioned a few of them but there is one more.

PETERIS VASKS. 
This is a case of heard of but never took the time to listen. A friend of mine, while visiting, played a cd of his Symphony #2 and Violin Concerto "Distant Light' and ears really opened up to this composer. While I still don't have that recording(shame on me), I have bought his Sym. #3 and Cello concerto and have pretty much worn it out already. Great music and great(yes I said it)composer.


----------



## violadude

I haven't discovered any new composer recently that has really caught my attention. I feel so jaded


----------



## Neo Romanza

I would definitely say I've fallen for Schnittke's music over the past couple of months. It always wasn't an easy road for me because I had to understand the psychology of where Schnittke was coming from in in his music. Once I figured this out, I was able to put the pieces of the puzzle together at a faster rate than before. Speaking of Schnittke, I've got to post my new purchases!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Soon I will explore more music by Vorisek


----------



## Selby

poptart said:


> I've made a few revelations recently, namely Rautavaara, Hovhaness and Atterberg.
> 
> And Bartok. Don't know how I missed him for all those years.


I just recently bought Hovhaness' Harp Concerto. The loveliness, oh the loveliness! I highly recommend it.


----------



## Selby

TudorMihai said:


> I have discovered quite a few new composers lately, but I would mention here Jesús Guridi. After hearing his _Sinfonia pyrenaica_ last night, which I found it to be amazing, I started to listen to more of his works. He's really a wonderful composer but sadly overlooked. It's a pity that his works are rarely performed outside of Spain.


Generally speaking I adore Spanish music. The only Guridi I have spent much time with is his 10 Basque Melodies, which I enjoy, I'll have to dig deeper.


----------



## poptart

Mitchell said:


> I just recently bought Hovhaness' Harp Concerto. The loveliness, oh the loveliness! I highly recommend it.
> 
> View attachment 22367


Yes, I've got that one too! It's brilliant, isn't it?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

An online acquaintance introduced me to a great Russian Choral Composer, Chesnokov!

Heart-wrenching piece, with amazing bass voices:


----------



## Wicked_one

I've come across:
- Raff - the 1st movement from his 11th symphony gave me winter chills 1st time I heard it;
- Atterberg - his symphonies caught my attention just like that...after I give them a thorough listen, I'll check his other stuff too;
- Bax - mixed feelings, but the first three symphonies are great.


----------



## Bas

I am discovering the music of Julius Röntgen (violin concertos, piano concertos) at the moment. Have not tried his symphonies yet, probably because I am more of a concerto man then a symphony lover. 

Romantic violin concertos is something of interest to me too, since I recently discovered the ones by Röntgen (try them, especially the one in f#). For example, I have ordered Elgar's now, and I discoverds Saint-Saëns his violin concertos on youtube, will look into a good disc soon. Elgar is not really a discovery as I already knew him, but that would be his first cd in my collection.


----------



## violadude

Huilunsoittaja said:


> An online acquaintance introduced me to a great Russian Choral Composer, Chesnokov!
> 
> Heart-wrenching piece, with amazing bass voices:


Holy 10 Hertz Batman! That's a freaking low bass voice.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
How didjeridoo that????????


----------



## leomarillier

Furtwangler, very recently. His symphonic piano concerto is a very fine piece, but his summit, to my ears, is his second symphony.
Even though he uses a very large orchestra and it lasts 100 minutes, I'm sure it's not one of those "look at me gesture guys I'm conducting bombastic music" or "let's be immaturely grandiose" works. It's really deep. Without entering the details, I'll just give a little thing. The beginning. OH MEIN GOTT. This is so mysterious, we're not even sure it's tonal, modal, or atonal. Just wandering. You can't get lost if you don't know where you're heading to. Two short stanzas, bassoons and clarinets, piano, repeated and apparently walking in a purgatorio-like desert, and then, violins, piano as well, not even soaring, it's the voice of God, Fate, the Universe, I don't know but it looks like it leads us. This violin gesture just goes down, mixing and at the same time flying in a void with the woodwinds. Langsam, C-B-A-G-Fsharp, moving like raindrops, and the greatest musical and formal relief I've ever experienced. A chord. Dark, solid, comforting about our destiny. But this violin melody goes on, and everything is building under it, little evocations of the Norns making the String of destiny. Then, **** goes down and the balance between "Strurmisch" and more pastoral is more than respectfully agenced. It's a hidden wonder. If you're looking for a Bruckner freed of his deadly musical interrogations but tormented in the inside, run for it.

Another one, perhaps more famous, is Franz Schreker. As famous as Strauss during his time as an opera-composer, his music strikes. The orchestral lust of a Ravel, the wondrous breathing of Wagner, he seems to have a mirror instead of his face, because his operas are... Everything but him. Everything is mysterious but once we hear it, it seems that nothing else could be here, because it goes right to the heart. His opera Die Gezeichneten is perhaps as musically as valuable as Salome or Elektra. The Prelude, of large proportions, actually intrigued and amazed someone as used to Ravel's and Respighi's orchestral spells as me! The perfectly harmonious yet throat-troubling superposition of Bflat minor and D major chords and their slow balancing movement, this unique and terrian cello melody, going underground, bells far away, everything from p to pppp, then the melody cello begins again, more lamenting then noble as an angel would sound, becoming more tragically disturbed, before a huge and terrible climax. This music seems unique to me because it is extremly romanticized, yet shows a deep attention to psychology and mood-changing. You should also check our his Ferne Klang, a real meditation on music itself, and the ideal of an artist.

Maurice Emmanuel, youth Hindemith, even some Busoni works! I won't say Zemlinsky because he's already quite hit notoriety, but his operas are still to be lost in, Der Traumgorge for example, one of the most poetic and enjoyable operas ever as an Hoffmannian, and Der Zwerg, one of themost cruel things I've ever heard, Szymanowski's extraordinary 3rd Symphony, with its ability to show us ruins of worlds that never existed, and Lutoslawski's 3 poemes d'Henri Michaux, one of the most impressive and direct 20th-century choral pieces I've listened to. Much less listened outside of France, Philippe Hersant; he writes so well for instruments, and his dramatic usage of dynamics makes him someone close to Berg. I played one of his piano trios, the Variations on the Sonnerie of Sainte-Genevieve du Mont by Marin Marais, the most unusual "set" of "variations" I've heard! There is no theme, or is it everywhere? It's never clearly heard but it could this D-F-E-D-F-E... we hear it sometimes. Sections, each one with a superposition of different ostinati, a little irregular, each time new balances, new dialogues, a difficult piece to defend though(more than 20 minutes without interruption). Chausson's symphony is as enjoyable as Saint-Saens, and much less frightened of music than them. Caplet needs, as well as Ropartz, some regognition, because they show us the world arounf Debussy and Ravel, and Between Franck, Chausson and the French pair.

But if you need to check another composer, prepare to be blown away, for this man is a hero, a huge genius, and a great man.
I'm talking about Mikalojus Konstantinas Čiurlionis (1875-1911). The first great composer, with Rimsky, but more seriously, to travel and collect faithfully popular music. Composer of 250 pieces of music, and immense painter (symbolistic-sometimes itches of expressionimus and religion, and sometimes cycles of painting bear the title of Symphony or Sonata, very interesting), he had an incredible genius - he ended up in an asylum. In terms of genius, much more than Karlowicz, his polish contemporary. It would be too easy to say that he was a bridge between Wagner and Szymanowski. Messiaen described him as an "extraordinary composer of music and paintings" (these two guys have deeper relationships than we think I believe. He is a symbol of the renewal of lithuanian culture. I came in Kaunas, Lithuania two years ago for a tour adn discovered this incredible man. About his musical compositions, we have an unfinished opera, Jūratė, a lithuanian legend, inspired by Undine, a string quartet in C minor, many piano pieces (popular music, fugues, a triptych called 'the Sea', mazurkas, polonaises), and his greatest works, two symphonic poems, Jūra (the Sea- again!) composed at the same time as Debussy's incredible La Mer, a larger (one large section of 35 minutes) and more hypnotizing and religious work as Debussy's Triptych. You may feel a bit lost... 



His other tone poem is the more nocturnal, dreamy and meditative Miške (in the Forest). Some Waldweben, but what strikes me - more than in Jura, is the power of eloquence spreafing out of such simple music.


----------



## TrevBus

leomarillier said:


> Furtwangler, very recently. His symphonic piano concerto is a very fine piece, but his summit, to my ears, is his second symphony.
> Even though he uses a very large orchestra and it lasts 100 minutes, I'm sure it's not one of those "look at me gesture guys I'm conducting bombastic music" or "let's be immaturely grandiose" works. It's really deep. Without entering the details, I'll just give a little thing. The beginning. OH MEIN GOTT. This is so mysterious, we're not even sure it's tonal, modal, or atonal. Just wandering. You can't get lost if you don't know where you're heading to. Two short stanzas, bassoons and clarinets, piano, repeated and apparently walking in a purgatorio-like desert, and then, violins, piano as well, not even soaring, it's the voice of God, Fate, the Universe, I don't know but it looks like it leads us. This violin gesture just goes down, mixing and at the same time flying in a void with the woodwinds. Langsam, C-B-A-G-Fsharp, moving like raindrops, and the greatest musical and formal relief I've ever experienced. A chord. Dark, solid, comforting about our destiny. But this violin melody goes on, and everything is building under it, little evocations of the Norns making the String of destiny. Then, **** goes down and the balance between "Strurmisch" and more pastoral is more than respectfully agenced. It's a hidden wonder. If you're looking for a Bruckner freed of his deadly musical interrogations but tormented in the inside, run for it.
> 
> Another one, perhaps more famous, is Franz Schreker. As famous as Strauss during his time as an opera-composer, his music strikes. The orchestral lust of a Ravel, the wondrous breathing of Wagner, he seems to have a mirror instead of his face, because his operas are... Everything but him. Everything is mysterious but once we hear it, it seems that nothing else could be here, because it goes right to the heart. His opera Die Gezeichneten is perhaps as musically as valuable as Salome or Elektra. The Prelude, of large proportions, actually intrigued and amazed someone as used to Ravel's and Respighi's orchestral spells as me! The perfectly harmonious yet throat-troubling superposition of Bflat minor and D major chords and their slow balancing movement, this unique and terrian cello melody, going underground, bells far away, everything from p to pppp, then the melody cello begins again, more lamenting then noble as an angel would sound, becoming more tragically disturbed, before a huge and terrible climax. This music seems unique to me because it is extremly romanticized, yet shows a deep attention to psychology and mood-changing. You should also check our his Ferne Klang, a real meditation on music itself, and the ideal of an artist.
> 
> Maurice Emmanuel, youth Hindemith, even some Busoni works! I won't say Zemlinsky because he's already quite hit notoriety, but his operas are still to be lost in, Der Traumgorge for example, one of the most poetic and enjoyable operas ever as an Hoffmannian, and Der Zwerg, one of themost cruel things I've ever heard, Szymanowski's extraordinary 3rd Symphony, with its ability to show us ruins of worlds that never existed, and Lutoslawski's 3 poemes d'Henri Michaux, one of the most impressive and direct 20th-century choral pieces I've listened to. Much less listened outside of France, Philippe Hersant; he writes so well for instruments, and his dramatic usage of dynamics makes him someone close to Berg. I played one of his piano trios, the Variations on the Sonnerie of Sainte-Genevieve du Mont by Marin Marais, the most unusual "set" of "variations" I've heard! There is no theme, or is it everywhere? It's never clearly heard but it could this D-F-E-D-F-E... we hear it sometimes. Sections, each one with a superposition of different ostinati, a little irregular, each time new balances, new dialogues, a difficult piece to defend though(more than 20 minutes without interruption). Chausson's symphony is as enjoyable as Saint-Saens, and much less frightened of music than them. Caplet needs, as well as Ropartz, some regognition, because they show us the world arounf Debussy and Ravel, and Between Franck, Chausson and the French pair.
> 
> But if you need to check another composer, prepare to be blown away, for this man is a hero, a huge genius, and a great man.
> I'm talking about Mikalojus Konstantinas Čiurlionis (1875-1911). The first great composer, with Rimsky, but more seriously, to travel and collect faithfully popular music. Composer of 250 pieces of music, and immense painter (symbolistic-sometimes itches of expressionimus and religion, and sometimes cycles of painting bear the title of Symphony or Sonata, very interesting), he had an incredible genius - he ended up in an asylum. In terms of genius, much more than Karlowicz, his polish contemporary. It would be too easy to say that he was a bridge between Wagner and Szymanowski. Messiaen described him as an "extraordinary composer of music and paintings" (these two guys have deeper relationships than we think I believe. He is a symbol of the renewal of lithuanian culture. I came in Kaunas, Lithuania two years ago for a tour adn discovered this incredible man. About his musical compositions, we have an unfinished opera, Jūratė, a lithuanian legend, inspired by Undine, a string quartet in C minor, many piano pieces (popular music, fugues, a triptych called 'the Sea', mazurkas, polonaises), and his greatest works, two symphonic poems, Jūra (the Sea- again!) composed at the same time as Debussy's incredible La Mer, a larger (one large section of 35 minutes) and more hypnotizing and religious work as Debussy's Triptych. You may feel a bit lost...
> 
> 
> 
> His other tone poem is the more nocturnal, dreamy and meditative Miške (in the Forest). Some Waldweben, but what strikes me - more than in Jura, is the power of eloquence spreafing out of such simple music.


Died of pneumonia while recovering from "depression" at age 35. The great ability was there and being lost so young, we will never know if that abilty would transend that ability. I wouldn't have bet against it(If I was a betting man). I love both of his tone poems(which I have discussed in other threads)but my favorite is the other one; 'In the Forest'. Haunting and very lovely music.


----------



## Rehydration

More Kapustin! This is my personal favorite:




Also this:





And then, of course, Frederic Rzewski.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Great stuff, Rehydration!! ^^^^^


----------



## Weston

I've recently acquired this album because I am interested in Michael Gandolfi's work after hearing _The Garden of Cosmic Speculation_. The Gandolfi is good, but it may require more listens to gel with me, but what really got to me right at first was the piece _On a Wire _by *Jennifer Higdon.* This is amazing -- the kind of music that makes me envision molecules combining and recombining that I requested in a thread a while back.










The piece is not available in its entirety on YouTube -- and why should it be? But here is a rehearsal segment:






I absolutely love this. This is a very encouraging direction for new music to me and I am now on a quest to gather all the Higdon I can find!


----------



## hreichgott

I heard Gandolfi's "Night Train to Perugia" last summer (or the summer before?) at Tanglewood. It was a wonderful opening to a concert, bright and energetic and also very interesting. Apparently it had something to do with particle accelerators but I only know that from the program notes. I've been meaning to get into more Gandolfi since.

I'm a Higdon fan too.... and am going into the studio a week from Monday to record a solo piano piece of hers


----------



## Cheyenne

Olivier Messiaen.. Listened to Oiseaux Exotiques and it's amazing! I need more!


----------



## Mahlerian

Cheyenne said:


> Olivier Messiaen.. Listened to Oiseaux Exotiques and it's amazing! I need more!


I recommend Trois petites liturgies, Vingt Regards, Sept Haikai, Des canyons aux etoiles, and his song cycle Harawi, but it's all good, so don't bother too much about where you jump in, especially if Yvonne Loriod handles the piano solos!


----------



## LindnerianSea

Hans Rott' Symphony. Such great misfortune that Rott passed away in his mid-20s after publishing such promising a work. From the moment the first theme is released, we all know that we're in for a grand treat. Was deemed by Brahms as 'untalented', which consequently lead to Rott's paranoia (but on second thought quite unsurprising, considering the piece's Wagnerian grandiosity).


----------



## Cheyenne

Mahlerian said:


> I recommend Trois petites liturgies, Vingt Regards, Sept Haikai, Des canyons aux etoiles, and his song cycle Harawi, but it's all good, so don't bother too much about where you jump in, especially if Yvonne Loriod handles the piano solos!


Look what I got:


----------



## Art Rock

My compatriot Jan van Gilse (1881-1944), a late romantic for a large part of his output. Listening now for the first time to his four symphonies.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Way too much actually, I'm completely overwhelmed. A couple of months ago I only knew the music of Beethoven, Brahms, Bach and Mozart and now I'm struggling between choosing what to listen to. I'm currently listening a lot to Messiaen, Mahler and Bartok but I still have way to much music I want to listen to.


----------



## Vesteralen

*Louis Andriessen *- _*Writing to Vermeer *_is an amazingly evocative and sometimes achingly beautiful work. I have got to get to know this composer better.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

P.D.Q. Bach........................


----------



## Weston

^Peter Schikele himself isn't a half bad composer. I have a couple of his more serious chamber works, a quartet and a something-r-other. They are listenable.

[Edit: make that Peter *Schickele*. I was just seconds away from clocking in at the office when I typed that.]


----------



## Blancrocher

Vesteralen said:


> *Louis Andriessen *- _*Writing to Vermeer *_is an amazingly evocative and sometimes achingly beautiful work. I have got to get to know this composer better.


I gave this cd a listen yesterday, and I see what you mean. I'm intrigued by his collaboration with Peter Greenaway, who is an interesting auteur film director; I wish I could get a better sense of what this collaboration means for the visual dimension of performing this music. I saw some clips of the opera after listening to it and liked it a lot--but I want more! I'm going to keep an eye open for DVDs and stagings of Andriessen's work.


----------



## Guest

Anton Rubinstein and his 4th piano concerto....kinda nice.


----------



## Ingélou

Salieri.

What a surprise. After all the slander, he ain't half bad.


----------



## HeartofGold

I've discovered Boccherini most recently, as a cellist I'm interested in exploring more of his music as he was also a cellist.
I have only recently begun playing cello (3.5 years ago) so I haven't had a lot of time to discover/listen to as much classical music as I would like to.


----------



## Baeron

Samuel Barber (outside his adagio for strings)
His Symphony in One Movement was the revelation to me


----------



## Vesteralen

Baeron said:


> Samuel Barber (outside his adagio for strings)
> His Symphony in One Movement was the revelation to me


One of the first live concerts I attended after my marriage. We walked in late and had to listen to it from the ramp leading up to the balcony. It was a revelation to me, too. It was the first time I had to acknowledge there was great music written after 1914.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Joaquin Rodrigo - I was very impressed with his Concierto de Aranjuez. I still have to listen to Fantasia para un gentilhombre .


----------



## Blancrocher

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Joaquin Rodrigo - I was very impressed with his Concierto de Aranjuez. I still have to listen to Fantasia para un gentilhombre .


Ooh--these are lovely works. Enjoy! You might also be interested in Miles Davis's "Sketches of Spain," a great jazz album inspired by the Concerto of Aranjuez.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Blancrocher said:


> Ooh--these are lovely works. Enjoy! You might also be interested in Miles Davis's "Sketches of Spain," a great jazz album inspired by the Concerto of Aranjuez.


Thanks for the suggestion - I'll check it out .


----------



## Wood

Blancrocher said:


> Ooh--these are lovely works. Enjoy! You might also be interested in Miles Davis's "Sketches of Spain," a great jazz album inspired by the Concerto of Aranjuez.


Jazz guitar legend Jim Hall also did a version of the Concerto of Aranjuez.

Not a bad piece, especially considering that it was composed in braille.


----------



## arpeggio

*Manhattan Music*






​
I recently submitted a post concerning this album in the "Latest Purchase" Thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/1006-latest-purchases-390.html#post514006

Three of the composers are new to me: Bramwell Tovey, Jeff Tyzik and Rayburn Wright. I really enjoyed the music of these composers.

I had one minor problem with Mr. Wright's _Shaker Suite_. It is a setting of three Shaker melodies. Of course one of them is "Simple Gifts". The problem is that Copland did such a great job when he employed it in _Appalachian Spring_ whenever another composer writes a setting of "Simple Gifts" it sounds like Copland.


----------



## Celloman

Ernest Moeran (1894 - 1950)

Just listened to his _Serenade_. This is one talented guy. Moeran was not a moron.


----------



## Kommand

I discovered Leoš Janáček today beginning with his _Sinfonietta_, composed in 1926.


----------



## DaDirkNL

I have recently discovered a composer named Georg Telemann.


----------



## mchriste

A few months ago I came across Heitor Villa-Lobos and was immediately very intrigued.
Never heard anything like it before, I heard the Bacchianas Brasileiras No.2 completely by chance (thanks Pandora!)


----------



## Bas

Louis Spohr (1784-1859)
His violin concertos are very ineresting works! He was described as a German Pagganini, which I cannot examine as I don't know too much about Paganinni. In a way the cd I bought with the Violin Concertos from Spohr is inspiring me too dive deeper in the works of Paganinni too.


----------



## Cheyenne

Quite a while ago, but perhaps worthy of mentioning: Max Reger. Why did nobody inform me there was a late-romantic master of counterpoint and post-Wagnerian harmony, who infused them with a style following the tradition Bach and Beethoven?! It sounds like a surreal, imaginary combination of characteristics one would make up when thinking of the ideal composers -- and yet he is real! How very sad that recordings are sparse.


----------



## Selby

Kommand said:


> I discovered Leoš Janáček today beginning with his _Sinfonietta_, composed in 1926.


I was just thinking this morning that I should return to Janáček.


----------



## Ingélou

Heinrich Ignaz von Biber - I am listening to his Mystery/Rosary Sonatas as I type. It was a chance discovery and I am utterly sent, ravished, translated by the glorious Baroque Wall of Sound. Monsieur Lully, watch out - someone may knock you off your pedestal!


----------



## Blancrocher

Ingenue said:


> Heinrich Ignaz von Biber - I am listening to his Mystery/Rosary Sonatas as I type. It was a chance discovery and I am utterly sent, ravished, translated by the glorious Baroque Wall of Sound. Monsieur Lully, watch out - someone may knock you off your pedestal!


Oooh--let me know what you think of the Passacaglia for solo violin!


----------



## Ingélou

Blancrocher said:


> Oooh--let me know what you think of the Passacaglia for solo violin!


I have just listened to it and it's fabulous. In the Heaney poem you cited, the old fiddler translated the wind into music. I think Biber was translating the :angel: Music of the Spheres!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Yes, Biber is fabulous... perhaps my favorite Baroque composer after the usual suspects (Bach, Handel, Vivaldi)... although Rameau would put forth a solid fight. The Violin Sonata with Romanesca and Manze is also essential... as is the set of 7 partitas (Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa) recorded by both Goebel as well as The Purcell Quartet and Elizabeth Wallfisch. There is also the Sacro-profanum also with the Purcell Quartet. And then you have the whole of Biber's choral works. Among my favorites:




























There have been many new recordings of Biber made over the last decade or so making him less and less of an obscure figure... not unlike Zelenka.


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: Thank you very much, StLukesguildohio - I must start saving up. God willing, I look forward to hours & hours of happy listening! I just can't understand why Biber's name is not more freely bandied about.... but anyway, as the Scots say, '*I ken noo*!'


----------



## Weston

I feel I have mentioned this composer somewhere before, but maybe not. I've recently acquired some music of Hungarian / Swiss composer *Sándor Veress*. I especially enjoy his Clarinet Concerto, except for the woodblock sound ubiquitous in 20th century music. (Composers, step away from the woodblock please.) Below is what sounds to me a dubious rendition, but what do I know? My Hungaroton recording sounds considerably better, but maybe this will give the idea.






It gets livelier in subsequent movements.


----------



## violadude

Ingenue said:


> :tiphat: Thank you very much, StLukesguildohio - I must start saving up. God willing, I look forward to hours & hours of happy listening! I just can't understand why Biber's name is not more freely bandied about.... but anyway, as the Scots say, '*I ken noo*!'


Unfortunately, not many composers before Bach's time period are talked about as much as they should be.


----------



## Beethoven10

Rameau. I'd never really known any before watching Glyndebourne's 'Hippolyte et Aricie' online (it's been taken down now, sadly). It was a very striking production - giant fridge and all. Sarah Connolly was Phèdre and stole the show, as usual.
Also recently saw her 2005 Cesare (again Glyndebourne, this time paired with Danielle de Niese as Cleopatra). The dancing in that production is epic.. and a good way into Handel I think!


----------



## Gilberto

Jóhann Jóhannsson - I have been listening to everything I can find by him since earlier in the year when I discovered his work. He has done a fair number of soundtracks and this Friday is the opening of Prisoners, his first soundtrack for a big budget film.


----------



## Vesteralen

Toivo Kuula (1883-1918)








Sibelius's first composition student. Died by shooting related to a quarrel at a hotel over White victory in the Finnish Civil War.

Not well represented on disc at this point, but that's an oversight that should be rectified based on what I've heard.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Love for Kuula! Bravo Vesteralen. 

Actually he's not-too-badly represented on disc in general, it's just that it's on small labels like Finlandia & Dutton and they cost the moon when they're in stock.  
Pretty well represented on YouTube though.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cheyenne said:


> Quite a while ago, but perhaps worthy of mentioning: Max Reger. Why did nobody inform me there was a late-romantic master of counterpoint and post-Wagnerian harmony, who infused them with a style following the tradition Bach and Beethoven?! It sounds like a surreal, imaginary combination of characteristics one would make up when thinking of the ideal composers -- and yet he is real! How very sad that recordings are sparse.


*Reger's* well-recorded, but less-liked. He's not on the tip of most people's tongues. Tidbit...Szell was a piano student of his.
*
Reger* recs. I still enjoy--Hamelin (Hyperion), Jarvi (Chandos), Salonen & Zagrosek (Aurophon). I gave up on the Concerti and Chamber Music. You may have better luck. Enjoy! :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Further exploring my beautiful country of French Baroque, I have now lighted on Couperin.
Vive la France! 






So elegant....


----------



## dgee

I'm particularly enjoying instruments and electronics which has led me to explore Bruno Maderna, Luigi Nono and George Benjamin






Also, I have to confess recently "discovering" Chopin - I've had a good listen to the piano music and there really is lots to like. I'd never thought to listen to it before (the concertos are still dreary and I tried a sonata, but no - he is very much better in shorter, freer forms)


----------



## Winterreisender

A composer I have recently come across is Clement Janequin, one of the more eccentric musicians of the renaissance. Many of his pieces contain strange vocal "sound effects."

I think this is his best known piece.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ingenue said:


> Further exploring my beautiful country of French Baroque, I have now lighted on Couperin.
> Vive la France!


Have you encountered the _other_ Couperin, Ingenue? His uncle Louis is one of my very favorite composers--I'm sure I esteem him far beyond his merits, but I can't help it.

*edit* Oh--and I just got to the "sound-effects" part of the Janequin. Pretty wild, Winterreisender!


----------



## Winterreisender

Blancrocher said:


> Have you encountered the _other_ Couperin, Ingenue? His uncle Louis is one of my very favorite composers--I'm sure I esteem him far beyond his merits, but I can't help it.
> 
> *edit* Oh--and I just got to the "sound-effects" part of the Janequin. Pretty wild, Winterreisender!


I agree about Louis Couperin. There is an excellent CD of Richard Egarr playing his complete harpsichord works.


----------



## Ingélou

Blancrocher said:


> Have you encountered the _other_ Couperin, Ingenue? His uncle Louis is one of my very favorite composers--I'm sure I esteem him far beyond his merits, but I can't help


Thank you, Blancrocher, I will try him. They seem to have been a talented family - I was interested to see that Couperin Le Grand's daughter took over his official post after he died. Giving the Bachs a run for their money!


----------



## TrevBus

mchriste said:


> A few months ago I came across Heitor Villa-Lobos and was immediately very intrigued.
> Never heard anything like it before, I heard the Bacchianas Brasileiras No.2 completely by chance (thanks Pandora!)


One of my favorites. Keep listning, because there is "LOTS" of it and IMHO, great stuff. His symphonies, of which there are 12(#5 is lost)are very good to great listning. 'The Discovery of Brazil' a series of 4 Suites for Orchrestra, has sometimes been called a "Symphoney" is spell-binding. My favorite of his vast compositions are his 11 Charos, a cry or lament, is the shortest and simplist description. They range from chamber, choral and symphonic. I love them all but I love #8 which is for 2 pianos and Orchrestra. The 5 piano concertos are also worth exploring. Enjoy.


----------



## Art Rock

Re: Villa-Lobos, in addition to the excellent list by TrevBus, his string quartets are very worthwhile as well.


----------



## Guest

Just bought all the Holmboe symphonies for $10  liking so far, on #2.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I just discovered an _incredible_ composer called Ramteen Sazegari.


----------



## Piwikiwi

I'm still trying to get in to mahler


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I've just been introduced to *Arnold Bax*.

A very good friend of mine, remembered that I was looking for British/English (delete according to taste:lol composers and played one his symphonies. It was Symphony 3 and I really enjoyed it. I promptly went on YouTube when I got home and found Symphony 1. Again, very enjoyable. I will need more listens to form a more definite opinion but it has hooked me in.

Definitely a composer I am going to look up in the near future.


----------



## arpeggio

You should also check out his tone poems. Two of my favorites are _Tintagel_ and _November Woods_.

Some of his chamber music is quite good like the Clarinet Sonata and the Oboe Quintet.

In my car CD, I am listening to his piano music.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

arpeggio said:


> You should also check out his tone poems. Two of my favorites are _Tintagel_ and _November Woods_.
> 
> Some of his chamber music is quite good like the Clarinet Sonata and the Oboe Quintet.
> 
> In my car CD, I am listening to his piano music.


Thanks for the recommendations arpeggio, I'll certainly keep an eye out for them 

I have just realised that there is a Bax work in a Beecham box set (which I only bought for the Delius works - Beecham being the champion of Delius that he was) - a tone poem called *The Graden of Fand*, which I am listening to now.

A local music store is having a promotional sale on Naxos releases, so if the below album featuring the two pieces you recommended by David Lloyd-Jones and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra is in stock, I will not hesitate in picking it up:
View attachment 26205


I have heard the pairing of Conductor and Orchestra on YouTube as I noted earlier and the RSNO on a number of other composers so I am sure it will be a great starting point if it is stock.


----------



## TrevBus

arcaneholocaust said:


> Just bought all the Holmboe symphonies for $10  liking so far, on #2.


If you like his symphonies, then you should try his 4 Symphonic metamorphoses and his 3 Chamber Symphonies. BTW, that is a bargin. When I got his complete set at $40, I thought I was getting a great deal. Of course that was about 14 years ago, so at that time I guess it was.


----------



## brotagonist

Lachenmann

I had heard some of his works about a year or so ago and I thought they were just far too bizarre for me. I few days ago, I spent a fair bit of time listening on You Tube and I thought that it sounded far less strange than I had originally thought. I have also learned that he was a student of Luigi Nono's, which helped me see where his style fits in and I can hear the lineage clearly now. I don't like every work I have sampled, but I like enough to warrant getting an album, for now.


----------



## Adagietto

*Joseph Marx* and *Friedrich Gernsheim*. Just ordered several Marx Cds. What I've heard from him so far, fits my taste perfectly.


----------



## Crudblud

After all these years, I am finally a convert to the church of Brahms.


----------



## EricABQ

These aren't obscure composers, but they are new to me. This past week I've really been enjoying the piano music of Poulenc and Faure.


----------



## Ingélou

A couple of days ago, I finally bothered looking at the source of a lovely choral YouTube clip I'd put on my Facebook page, and Taggart & I discovered Tomas Luis Victoria. Taggart is a Hispanophile, educated by Jesuits, so now we're both obsessed by Spain in the Golden Age!


----------



## Piwikiwi

Prokofiev, Elliott Carter, Ligeti and John Adams


----------



## Couac Addict

Who: Tchaikovsky
Where: Ghostly apparition at the bottom of my garden
What he said: "Dude, I totally boiled that water"


----------



## violadude

Couac Addict said:


> Who: Tchaikovsky
> Where: Ghostly apparition at the bottom of my garden
> What he said: "Dude, I totally boiled that water"


Too soon, man; too soon.


----------



## mstar

Couac Addict said:


> Who: Tchaikovsky
> Where: Ghostly apparition at the bottom of my garden
> What he said: "Dude, I totally boiled that water"


Tell him I'm in love with his works, will you? Next time you see him.... :lol:


----------



## starthrower

I've been exploring the music of Janacek for the first time this evening. I suppose the easy and affordable way to acquire some recordings would be to pick up the Decca 5 disc set. But after doing some listening online, I've decided there are better performances on other labels. 

Vaclav Neumann's orchestral recordings on Supraphon sound great to my ears, and Rudolph Frikusny's piano recordings on DG have a much better feel than Paul Crossley's odd, disjointed phrasing on the Decca recordings.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Couac Addict said:


> Who: Tchaikovsky
> Where: Ghostly apparition at the bottom of my garden
> What he said: "Dude, I totally boiled that water"


I already wrote a fictional story that tinkered with this conspiracy, and that although the water WAS boiled, Glazunov slipped something into his drink (he sat next to Tchaikovsky at that ill-fated party after all, that's a true fact).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

On a separate note, I have discovered a real new composer for me, Maurice Delage! Contemporary of Ravel, very very similar in style, but did some more far-out things.

This afternoon, I performed in a concert where Delage's 4 Hindu Poems for Voice and Chamber Ensemble were performed, I played 2nd flute (so not much solo work as is evident in the recording below). I loved the piece though, so lovely and profound! Check it out:


----------



## Neo Romanza

A composer whom I've always been on the fence about has been Weinberg, but his music finally has clicked with me and I owe a lot of this to my continuing persistence that there is greatness in his music. A work that 'opened my ears' so to speak was his _Symphony No. 5_, which I recently decided to revisit. I'm certainly glad I did! Perceptions of composers we once didn't quite connect with do change over time and thankfully I'm finding many treasures in Weinberg's oeuvre. I've amassed a pretty good size collection now. Listened to his _Symphony No. 17 "Memory"_ for the first time today and greatly enjoyed it. I also heard his _Piano Quintet_ for the first time today. Awesome work. I look forward to listening to more of his music.


----------



## Jobis

Salvatore Sciarrino.






He paints with pure sounds, gorgeous music.


----------



## Rhombic

I have recently discovered Arvo Pärt, Karlheinz Stockhausen and Iannis Xenakis. I eagerly recommend these composers to any of you, they are very enlightening in the verge of becoming distastefully atonal.


----------



## cihlomorka

elgars ghost said:


> The last couple of composers whose works was hitherto unknown to me before a couple of impulse purchases were Humphrey Searle and Nikolai Roslavets. There isn't much available of either composer: Searle because of general apathy and neglect and Roslavets became he became a victim of the Soviet Union's damnatio memoriae policy due to his early Futurist tendencies - only recently have some of his suppressed or unheard works started to be realised from papers which had to be hidden for many years (and many other manuscripts/scores were confiscated and/or destroyed).


Many thanks for Nikolai Roslavets! I doubt I would ever come across him if it wasnt for your post.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rhombic said:


> I have recently discovered Arvo Pärt, Karlheinz Stockhausen and Iannis Xenakis. I eagerly recommend these composers to any of you, they are very enlightening in the verge of becoming distastefully atonal.


Xenakis IS an atonal composer. Only a few of his works even hint at tonality. Like, for example, _Hiketides_. Definitely check this work out. Towards the end of the piece there is almost a lament first for strings and then brass. One of the most lyrically beautiful passages I've heard in his music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

cihlomorka said:


> Many thanks for Nikolai Roslavets! I doubt I would ever come across him if it wasnt for your post.


Very kind of you, but you will come across one or two other, and more knowledgeable than me, Roslavets advocates on this forum if you stick around.


----------



## cihlomorka

elgars ghost said:


> Very kind of you, but you will come across one or two other, and more knowledgeable than me, Roslavets advocates on this forum if you stick around.


I definitely will, thank you. just need some time to find my way around... Right now, I cant even see my own profile.


----------



## elgar's ghost

cihlomorka said:


> I definitely will, thank you. just need some time to find my way around... Right now, I cant even see my own profile.


You will in due course - new/recent members are denied access to their profiles for an initial time period but if you go into FAQ near the top of the page there should be an explanation of the site's policy regarding this.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Right now, I'm re-evaluating a good bit of Havergal Brian's music and loving every minute of it. Such a brilliant composer. Neglected for all the wrong reasons. This composer needs to be heard and thankfully the Havergal Brian Society are making this happen.


----------



## EzraDonner

Here is a link to Kamran Ince's _Far Variations_ for Piano Quartet, a stunningly beautiful and expressive work:


----------



## Notung

I have recently experienced the lost joys of Neapolitan "opera seria" (Vinci, Porpora, Leo, et al.) as showcased on Franco Fagioli's "arias for Caffarelli". 

The biggest surprise, though, must be the unbelievably beautiful arias of *gulp* Antonio Salieri. He is a lost genius. Not Mozart, but a genius nonetheless. Bartoli has dusted off some of his arias and recorded them: excellent!


----------



## arpeggio

*Lennox Berkeley and his son Michael*

Lennox Berkeley and his son Michael.

Purchased several recordings. See the "Latest Purchases" Thread.


----------



## Karamazov

Cristobal de Morales, Tomás Luis de Victoria and Agostino Steffani!


----------



## dgee

Jonathan Harvey - via this:






Also lovin Tombeau de Messiaen and Bhakti


----------



## musicrom

*Bernhard Crusell* - I never knew there were any other (well-known) Finnish composers besides Sibelius, and perhaps Crusell isn't well-known, but his music is actually pretty good. Most of his pieces seem to feature the clarinet.


----------



## Guest

Listen to Rautavaara, bro


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Anton Bruckner. I really can't understand how I stayed indifferent to his truly sublime works that long.


----------



## Neo Romanza

arcaneholocaust said:


> Listen to Rautavaara, bro


Or Madetoja, Aho, Klami, Lindberg, Saariaho, Melartin, Merikanto, etc.


----------



## GioCar

Ivan Fedele.

His piano works on this double CD "Musica della Luce" are simply awesome. If I think that the best known Italian composer for piano solo is Ludovico Einaudi...


----------



## Guest

I discovered this morning that I like Monteverdi *A LOT* more than that time I tried to listen to him a while ago.


----------



## lupinix

Johan Halvorsen, Marc-Antoine Charpentier, Johannes Cuvalier, Charles-Valentin Alkan, John Field, Lennox Berkeley, Girolamo Frescobaldi and Alfred Snittke


----------



## Guest

Those Halvorsen/Jarvi discs are really neat.


----------



## Winterreisender

I'm in the process of discovering the composer Jon Leifs. I recently purchase a CD containing his orchestral work _Hekla_ together with him a cappella Requiem. Wow, what a contrast! The former is one of the most insane and violent works I've ever heard, whilst the latter is very small and very touching.






I was also very excited to get my hands on a CD of Leifs' songs, not least because I am currently in the process of teaching myself the Icelandic language!! I am keen to get to know more of this composers' music; it's just a shame that his CDs are all pretty expensive.


----------



## starthrower

Maurice Ohana


----------



## hpowders

I've discovered the symphonies of Peter Mennin and William Schuman.
While I profess to like Schuman's symphonies more, I also love Mennin's 7th symphony.
Delighted to have found these two great mid-20th century American symphonists.


----------



## Sonata

Boccherini. I've only heard his string quintets so far, but in those alone a wealth of lovely music!! I plan to check out his symphonies and cello concertos later on.

Glazunov: I have a recording of Cinderella by Prokofiev and Raymonda is on this album as well. Beautiful! I will explore more of him sooner or later.


----------



## Ingélou

I am going on with *Alessandro Scarlatti* - I came on him by chance when looking for 'the famous' Scarlatti, his son Domenico.
But Scarlatti senior is gorgeous. Here are his Sinfonias:


----------



## Jeff W

Joachim Raff. I only have a set of his symphonies so far, but I've really taking a liking to his four symphony set of the seasons. Symphony No. 11 'Winter' has been getting a fair bit of play by me since this winter!


----------



## hpowders

I have re-discovered the music of Allan Pettersson. In particular, his lyrical 7th symphony.
Like reconnecting with an old friend.
I first heard this music a while back and fell out of touch with it.
Perhaps I wasn't yet ready for it.


----------



## Vinyl

My compatriot Halfdan Cleve. 
His piano concerto nr 4 in a minor is pretty close to what I would consider a masterpiece of the romantic era!
Why I've been unaware of this I can only ascribe to my random branching approach to music. There are many holes...

This work puts him right in my top three of Norwegian composers for piano, with Grieg and Tveitt.


----------



## GioCar

Ingélou said:


> I am going on with *Alessandro Scarlatti* - I came on him by chance when looking for 'the famous' Scarlatti, his son Domenico.
> But Scarlatti senior is gorgeous. Here are his Sinfonias:


His vocal works are gorgeous as well. He wrote dozens of operas, oratorios, cantatas, etc. 
He is considered to be the father of the Neapolitan school, he was an innovator (the clear distinction between recitatives and arias comes from his works, as well as the arias with "da capo").
He wrote a very beautiful Stabat Mater, a precursor of the Pergolesi's one.
One of the greatest (even if underrated, at least till few years ago) composers of the Italian baroque.


----------



## Ingélou

GioCar said:


> His vocal works are gorgeous as well. He wrote dozens of operas, oratorios, cantatas, etc.
> He is considered to be the father of the Neapolitan school, he was an innovator (the clear distinction between recitatives and arias comes from his works, as well as the arias with "da capo").
> He wrote a very beautiful Stabat Mater, a precursor of the Pergolesi's one.
> One of the greatest (even if underrated, at least till few years ago) composers of the Italian baroque.


:tiphat: Thank you, GioCar! I will definitely be checking this out.


----------



## AH music

Bortkiewicz, Bargiel, Gernsheim, Czerny (wonderful piano sonatas). Had hardly listened to any Glazunov until recently, and just starting to listen to some Myaskovsky. Alfven. Martucci. More and more! All very welcome discoveries.


----------



## Funny

Two composers, very different from each other, almost antithetical in fact, whom I haven't seen mentioned by anybody on this thread, or, in fact, anywhere:

*Francesco Durante* - heard one of his concertos on the radio and loved it, eventually got the disk it was on:
http://www.amazon.com/Francesco-Durante-Concerti-1-5-8/dp/B000001WO7
Late baroque quite similar to Vivaldi, but more succinct and exciting (at least in Concerto Koln's versions).

and

*William Henry Fry* - an early American composer no one seems to have heard of. Not one of the all-time greats, perhaps, and not a very large oeuvre, but certainly remarkable and worth a listen. He was a music journalist who championed American music in the mid-19th century and wrote some interesting tone poems full of idiosyncratic and programmatic effects. He was also (probably) the first composer anywhere to incorporate a saxophone into a symphonic work, his _Santa Claus_ Symphony. Probably my favorite piece of his is the Niagara Symphony, which has a lot of orchestral effects that look ahead to Strauss and Debussy. Also, though he had obviously heard some early Wagner, I find some of his mid-1850s music forecasting some of later Wagner and much of Bruckner (again, more succinctly). Check him out and let me know what you think!


----------



## Art Rock

Funny said:


> *William Henry Fry* - an early American composer no one seems to have heard of.


I can't be the only one who bought the Naxos CD's of his works. But, although in general I am fond of checking out composers beyond the established few dozens, I did not find him very interesting.


----------



## Alypius

As for recent discoveries, three French composers:
• Albert Roussel (1869-1937)
• Joseph Guy Ropartz (1864-1955)
• Charles Koechlin (1867-1950)

The discovery of Ropartz came via the (long) string quartet thread. It was furthered by one of the best discoveries of the last 6 months, a gem of a record that I bought originally because of the recommendation of the high quality of the performance of one of Debussy's final works (and one of my favorites): _Sonate pour flûte, alto et harpe_ (1915). The surprise was the works of these three French composers on the same record:










I'm not really a fan of harp music, but this record, both in terms of recording quality and performance, is extraordinary. Roussel's _Sérénade pour flûte, violin, alto, violincelle et harpe_ (especially the later two movements) and Ropartz's _Prelude, Marine, et Chanson pour flûte, violin, violoncelle et harpe_ are extraordinary -- and these works are little known.

Since then, I've been following up with the piano music of Koechlin (who was a colleague of Ravel):


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Well, I did something new recently. I'm homeschooled, so I am permitted to listen to classical music when I work. I would pick out a composer whose music I've never really been exposed to before. For example, on the first day, I tried Mahler, the second day, Tchaicovsky and Copland, and I've discovered some interesting music by doing so. I think other people should try this. It's really a good way to find that you like a certain composer. Just find a composer's name that is new to you, or one whose music you've never really taken time to listen to. Then pick a good time(not school, if you're not allowed) and listen. Then you can write the date that you listened to his/her music and write the name of the composer.


----------



## Morimur

Jonathan Wrachford said:


> Well, I did something new recently. I'm homeschooled, so I am permitted to listen to classical music when I work. I would pick out a composer whose music I've never really been exposed to before. For example, on the first day, I tried Mahler, the second day, Tchaicovsky and Copland, and I've discovered some interesting music by doing so. I think other people should try this. It's really a good way to find that you like a certain composer. Just find a composer's name that is new to you, or one whose music you've never really taken time to listen to. Then pick a good time(not school, if you're not allowed) and listen. Then you can write the date that you listened to his/her music and write the name of the composer.


I am all for homeschooling. Here in America, one cannot trust others with ones children anymore.


----------



## hpowders

For more than a few years, I had Haydn on hold. Now I can't get enough of his brilliant, witty music.

So for me, it's more a re-discovering of this great master.


----------



## BaronScarpia

George Onslow, a prodigious and wonderful composer of the 18th and 19th centuries. Here is his 1st symphony: 



.

Sadly, very little music of this great master has been recorded.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I am all for homeschooling. Here in America, one cannot trust others with ones children anymore.


The irreplaceable purpose of Schools is to make children socially interact with each other in different contexts. Parents have the right (and I would say the obligation) to know everything that happens in school.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Two recent discoveries for me:

- York Bowen: As a result of his Chamber works, particularly his Viola and Violin Sonatas and subsequently his Piano Concertos.

- CPE Bach: Specifcally via the Württemberg Sonatas. I will be exploring further in time.


----------



## arpeggio

*Fernando Lopes-Graça, Ivan Karabits, Valentin Silvestrov*

Just discovered the following composers from latest purchases.

The Portuguese composer Fernando Lopes-Graça.

Ukrainian composers Ivan Karabits and Valentin Silvestrov.

Puerto Rican composer Roberta Sierra.

American composers Peter Boyer and Jake Heggie.

Italian composer Giorgio Federico Ghedini.


----------



## Guest

Listened to Dutilleux for the first time last night! Started with Symphony No. 2. Liked it so much, I listened to Metaboles and Tout Un Monde Lointain tonight


----------



## Selby

arcaneholocaust said:


> Listened to Dutilleux for the first time last night! Started with Symphony No. 2. Liked it so much, I listened to Metaboles and Tout Un Monde Lointain tonight


The string quartet is great, too - Ainsi la nuit


----------



## Selby

AClockworkOrange said:


> Two recent discoveries for me:
> 
> - York Bowen: As a result of his Chamber works, particularly his Viola and Violin Sonatas and subsequently his Piano Concertos.
> 
> - CPE Bach: Specifcally via the Württemberg Sonatas. I will be exploring further in time.


This disc of piano works by Stephen Hough is worth a spin also:


----------



## Guest

Listened to two composers I hadn't yet listened to, last night:

Erkki-Sven Tuur (Crystallisatio album on ECM) - Not sure about this one...need to listen again, because I was very tired, but something about it felt unconvincing.

Morton Feldman (The Viola In My Life) - Absolutely loved it. Nearly ambient music, which I love, or something along the lines of "minimal serialism". Whatever it is, it was remarkable how the "dissonances" were so soothing.


----------



## BrunoMillot

I have recently discovered this Baroque composer called Georg Bohm.
Some of you might know him.
I read that he taught Bach some matters in music.


----------



## tahnak

Yes. I have come across Louis Vierne. A pupil of Cesar Franck. This is a great work for choir and two organs. Messe Solennelle




Even in the world of classical music, not many people would have heard of Louis Vierne. Today, I came across his magnificent Messe Sollenelle written for two choirs and an omnipresent organ. I am going to explore all his organ symphonies very soon. I was reading about his life and what hit me most was the moment of his death. Vierne was the principal organist at the Cathedrale de Notre Dame in Paris for most of his sixty seven years in his life. He died while giving his one thousand seven hundred and fiftieth recital on 2nd June, 1937. Flashback: Despite holding a prestigious post, his personal life was full of turmoil. He had a troubled marriage. His wife left him after few years of marriage. His youngest son passed away from tuberculosis. His brother and his eldest son were killed during the First World War. He suffered with an accident where his leg had to be amputated from the ankle. He had to use wooden supports to retain his pedal technique. He was also born with a congenital cataract problem in one eye. At one point in time, he had to spend six months in a dark room in Switzerland recovering from a surgery which was eventually unsuccessful. In his sixty seventh year, he was a broken and depressed man. While giving his final recital, he felt uneasy and collapsed after playing the last note of the concert and died a few moments later. Vierne had always said to his friends that this is how he hoped he would die, at the keyboard of the pipe organ he loved. The bench that he sat on is on display at the Notre Dame Cathedral to this day. This episode in Vierne's life reminds me of a tango orchestra leader in Argentina who had told his friends that he would die playing his favourite instrument, the bandoneon. The name of that great musician was Anibal Troilo and he died after giving a concert in Buenos Aires.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Recently discovered: Giya Kancheli, Franghiz Ali-Zadeh, Matthias Pintscher.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I am all for homeschooling. Here in America, one cannot trust others with ones children anymore.


Paranoia isn't helpful to anyone, homeschooling has a serious risks of teaching things in a very one sided way.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Recently discovered: Giya Kancheli, Franghiz Ali-Zadeh, Matthias Pintscher.


To add: Kara Karayev and Fikret Amirov


----------



## contra7

Alfred Schnittke

Love his First Symphony and Concerto Grossos!


----------



## ptr

tahnak said:


> Yes. I have come across Louis Vierne. A pupil of Cesar Franck. This is a great work for choir and two organs. Messe Solennelle


To organ cognoscenti like myself both Brothers Vierne are staple composers, René the slightly lesser known! I congratulate You for such a wonderful discovery! And when You feel done with Messers Vierne, go look for some Alexander Guilmant, Charles Turnemire, Charles-Valentin Alkan, Jean Langlais, Jehan Alain, Maurice Duroflé, Jeanne Demessieux, Charles-Marie Widor just to name a few of the most known names!

/ptr


----------



## MissLemko

I recently discovered the opera Anoush by Armen Tigranyan and I must say that I was surprised. It was an interesting experience; although I wouldn't replace my Lakme with it I enjoyed its unusual melodic patterns; probably rooted in armenian folk music  . I also rediscovered my dear Pancho Vladigerov and his amusing Dilmano Dilbero variations.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Not very observant - missed this thread, which since I spend considerable time 'discovering' music is rather a shame - for me, not other members !
Still, to join in, if I may: one of the pleasantest discoveries of recent times has been how many composers of 'light'/crossover music have actually written some very appealing concertos. Just a few examples - 
Michael Nyman - Saxophone 



 (1st movement), + harpsichord, trombone &, not surprisingly, piano.
Mikis Theodorakis - Piano 



 + others (which tend to be called something like 'rhapsody') for cello, clarinet, guitar etc.
John Williams - cello 



 (1st movement) + oboe, flute, trumpet, tuba etc.

Karl Jenkins & Yannis Markopoulos are others who come to mind. Hope you may find something to enjoy.


----------



## AH music

Wilhelm Stenhammar is another recent discovery for me, one I am very happy to have made. Tried the Three Fantasies for piano Op 11 first, and love no 3. Today tried the Piano Concerto no 1 which is wonderful for Op 1!


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I am all for homeschooling. Here in America, one cannot trust others with ones children anymore.


I agree!! thank you for that. It's nice to hear of someone who understands, rather than making fun of homeschooling, like some people like to do!


----------



## Selby

Walter Piston! Wow.

http://www.talkclassical.com/25823-walter-piston.html

Violin Concerto No. 1:





The Incredible Flutist (ballet):





Concerto for String Quartet (introduced to me by PetrB):





Fantasy for English Horn, Harp and Strings:





Piano Trio No. 1:


----------



## atmplayspiano

Gershwin! I used to hate him, but now I am really enjoying his music. The synthesis of popular and art music is simply enchanting!


----------



## brotagonist

atmplayspiano said:


> Gershwin! I used to hate him, but now I am really enjoying his music. The synthesis of popular and art music is simply enchanting!


I have had a similar experience (enough to have kept my copy of the Gershwin Centennial Edition: the Complete Orchestral Collection by Erich Kunzel and the Cincinnati Pops), although not quite so revolutionary. I still find it rather wacky, comedic and carnivalesque, and I don't like "synthesis of popular and art music" much at all, but I do find Gershwin's music to be light and entertaining. I don't listen to it often, though. I always feel like I'm at the circus when I hear it, or I have vivid recollections of vintage black and white Mickey Mouse cartoons, like I used to see on television when I was a very young child.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I discovered a hole in my Shoe but a Schuman filled it.

More seriously, Zemlinsky. I'd never got that far in the alphabet before in the shops before buying loads.


----------



## Guest

PoisonIV said:


> I discovered a hole in my Shoe but a Schuman filled it.
> 
> More seriously, Zemlinsky. I'd never got that far in the alphabet before in the shops before buying loads.


You should start at the other end of the aisle! It will turn your world upside down!


----------



## Morimur

John Foulds: Naturally gifted, Innovative and possessed great technical skill. Foulds was very much influenced by the music of India.


----------



## Chronochromie

Alan Hovhannes. I wonder why he isn't talked much about, for what I have seen at least.


----------



## hreichgott

Oh there are some Hovhaness fans around here. I personally am very fond of the piano works.


----------



## QuietGuy

Karol Szymanowski: King Roger, Harnasie, Violin Concerti 1 & 2. Wow!


----------



## mparta

Charles Tournemire, organist and French Catholic with a feeling for mysticism. Much organ music but this symphony has held my attention. I still don't think I completely appreciate the structure (big piece, small themes/motifs ensconced in incredible color and dancing rhythms), but I will continue and then move on. There are several Tournemire symphonies by this very good group in Liege, 3, 5, 6, 7 and 8.
Very happy with something very new feeling and so attractive.


----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: Requiem for my Mother, stunning music


----------



## Conrad2

Benjamin Britten: String Quartet 1-3, Three Divertimenti, and Simple Symphony


----------



## Conrad2

Howard Hanson


----------

